# any tips on putting on nail polish



## Lily Hannaway (Sep 20, 2015)

I cant put in nail polish it be all over place I would love to do it right any one give me any tips how to do it perfect


----------



## Lily Hannaway (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 20, 2015)

char17 said:


> I cant put in nail polish it be all over place I would love to do it right any one give me any tips how to do it perfect


It takes practice and some nail polishes seem to be easier to apply than others. It depends on the formula and the brush. Sally Hansen is great and easier to apply so is Opi. Sally Hansen dries fast which helps. I also really like Butter of London, Dior and really any of the higher end polishes for easier application.


----------



## Lily Hannaway (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you so much i think i try sally hasen


----------

